

Tell HN: Hang out in SoMa - martinshen

Hello HN,<p>UpOut just settled down in SoMa a few weeks ago in our Live/Work loft at 3rd and Brannan. We just wanted to extend an invite to anyone in the area if they want to hang out, play video games etc. etc. to drop us a line.<p>We're equipped with an espresso machine, cases of energy drinks, mini kegs of beer, tequila, a projector and plenty of work space.<p>We also make delicious homemade dinners/lunches if you want to drop by anytime. Just call first at 617 299 6602 and ask for Martin (the guy in the picture). If you want to grab a beer nearby, comment below or email me at martin@UpOut.com<p>http://www.upout.com/sf/do/upout-loft-come-hang-out--martin
======
martinshen
<http://www.upout.com/sf/do/upout-loft-come-hang-out--martin>

~~~
pbreit
Nothing at the other end of the link.

~~~
martinshen
Sorry I had to take down the link as someone complained. If you want to stop
by please just email me at Martin@UpOut.com

